#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Storingen met licht

## Flitslicht

Hallo iedereen,

Hebben jullie weleens hele rare storingen meegemaakt met licht?  
Echt van die problemen die je per ongeluk oplost.
Brand los!!!

Grtz.

----------


## Mark

Klets maar raak -&gt; Lounge!!!

Mark

----------


## Flitslicht

-MET LICHT-!!!!

Lezen is een vak<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mzzl

----------


## Destroyer

Heb wel eens wat raars meegemaakt met een pearl 2000 en 12 mac 500's. 
4 dagen mee op tour met die apparatuur en de eerste 2 dagen niets aan de hand.
Dag 3, zet de lampen aan van de mac's en geef ze allemaal een locate fixture. Alles gaat goed alleen de dimmer blijft op 0 staan, oftewel geen licht.
Moest dus handmatig de dimmer open draaien. Heb die avond wel gewoon kunnen draaien omdat de dimmer ook onder een schuif stond.
Dag 4 start ik die zooi weer op, geef ze een locate fixture, en alles gaat weer zoals het hoort....
Verklaring????

Echt geen idee.

----------


## EP Woody

Mij laatst, 6 Fourbarren Par 64, op 2 Dimmers, (MA + Zero), Tafel was MA 24/6

Alles werkt alleen als ik het iets te ver dim begint het te knipperen. Blijkt: doordat de Lichttafel op de spanning van FX-Rack zat ging het fout. 

Daarna los 220 vanaf dimmer getrokken, Geen problemen meer.


Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## DJ Pim

Snap er ook niks van:

Honeycom reageert 5 minuten niet op geluid,
en later weer wel dus...

(is wel 2e hands <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> )

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## EP Woody

Misschien is ie iets te warm geworden, en daardoor zijn de contacten die net wel net niet contact maakten, geen contact meer gaan maken.

Was ie in die 5 min afgekoeld of ........

Ik zou um eens nakijken als ik jou was. Ik denk dat er ergens een slecht contactje in zit.

Suc7

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## DJ Pim

ga hem wel ff openschroeven,
en na die 5 min. was die afgekoeld ja...

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## Roland

Heb ook al gekke dingen meegemaakt met die Pearl en macjes.

Gingen programmeren alles ging goed totdat we de met de macjes begonnen. Bij iedere move, sprong de tafel op tilt.

----------


## EP Woody

Waar zou dat nou aan liggen ................

Kunnen de Mekken niet wezen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Erwin

Somehow the age of 18 has changed me ..........

----------


## Roland

Lag ook niet aan die mecken maar aan die pearl. Is later toch weer opgelost. Stond volgens mij iets verkeerds ingeschakeld op die Pearl.

----------


## movinghead

Dus die tafel deed niet raar,... dat was jij!!!

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## JeroentjE

Dat kwam dan hoogst waarschijnlijk omdat de Pearl erg gevoelig is voor allerlei soorten invloeden; interferentie, vocht en spannings- pieken- en dalen. Het zou dan kunnen dat je DMX een scheve output krijgt waardoor bewegende lichtbronnen raar doen. Op dimmers merk je dit niet omdat DMX pieken en dalen bijna niet waarneembaar zijn.

Zorg dus in ieder geval altijd dat je voeding helemaal los ligt van het geluid en bij voorkeur een stabiele bron. Ook zorgen dat je spanningskabels e.d. niet teveel bloot gesteld worden aan andere vormen van straling.



Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:Het zou dan kunnen dat je DMX een scheve output krijgt waardoor bewegende lichtbronnen raar doen. Op dimmers merk je dit niet omdat DMX pieken en dalen bijna niet waarneembaar zijn



Ik heb beetje uitleg nodig...Wat is een scheve output van DMX en hoe krijg je pieken en dalen bij een digitaal signaal?

Maar het is inderdaad belangrijk dat je voedingsspanning voor een stuurtafel stabiel genoeg is, anders kan het wel es fout gaan.

Voor de rest.Wij hebben wel al paar keer storing gehad aan de stuurtafels door sommige alcoholische dranken, en dan bedoel ik niet door ze op te drinken...

Tiemen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Een pearl gevoelig?
110-250 volt?!
Zonder om te hoeven schakelen!
en scheve dmx-out is ook niet echt een mogelijk iets.
Maar owkee, levendige fantasie is ook iets....

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## DJ Pim

Honeycomb doet het weer!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## Flitslicht

Waarschijnlijk bedoeld JeroentjE dat door interferentie het DMX-signaal erg vervormd.

Grtz.

----------


## JeroentjE

> citaat:Een pearl gevoelig?
> 110-250 volt?!
> Zonder om te hoeven schakelen!
> en scheve dmx-out is ook niet echt een mogelijk iets.
> Maar owkee, levendige fantasie is ook iets....
> 
> 
> Showtechniek



blablabla ..

Vliegen is de meest milieuvervuilende manier van reizen.

----------


## LJ iwi

Op school hebben we eens een half doorgeslagen zekering gehad bij de 380 aansluiting. 

Nadat we sluiting hadden gehad in een lamp lag er een dimmerpack uit, dus wij de zekeringen doormeten. Leek allemaal ok. Omdat we niet meteen een oorzaak konden vinden en het 3 min. voor het begin van een musical was, hebben we maar ff een krachtstroom splitter gebruikt, zodat we toch alle kanalen konden gebruiken. En natuurlijk duimen dat de andere 380 aansluiting die het nu 2 keer zo zwaar had het zou houden. 

Alles is goed afgelopen. in de pauze van het stuk kwamen we achter die half doorgeslagen zekering

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## Gast1401081

Bij stuurproblemen de dmx-eindstop erin drukken. wil ook wel helpen, namelijk

stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Op school hebben we eens een half doorgeslagen zekering gehad



Hummzz.. wat is nou weer een "half doorgeslagen zekering" ??? Moet je me toch maar eens uitleggen.

Of die dingen geleiden, of ze geleiden niet. Toch ???

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John



Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Of die dingen geleiden, of ze geleiden niet. Toch ???



bijna, de holec alamat heeft een meldertje waarbij de doorgeslagen installatieautomaat op half gaat staan, als een soor meldertje. 

Bij overstroom wil een antieke smeltpatroon ook wel wat oprekken, waardoor het meldertje al naar buiten komt, terwijl hij het nog wel "doet". Vrij half, naar mijn mening. 
Maar ja, dat geldt voor alle Audience De Light freaks, want is het nou Audio, of Light???

stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## musicjohn

MacGuyver,

Wat dacht je van "Delight" ??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Toch jammer dat er nog steeds mensen zijn in dit vak die geen engels verstaan <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

P.S. Bedankt voor de uitleg. Wist ik niet. Nu wel.

Audience Delight Sound Systems, if only the best is good enough!

----------


## LJ iwi

> citaat:
> Hummzz.. wat is nou weer een "half doorgeslagen zekering" ??? Moet je me toch maar eens uitleggen.
> 
> Of die dingen geleiden, of ze geleiden niet. Toch ???



Tja dat dacht ik eerst ook. om een of andere reden gaf ie niet genoeg stroom door om de dimmerpack te laten werken, maar geleidde ie nog wel genoeg om hem goed te testen.<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## Tiemen

Misschien tonen zo een situaties aan dat een 16-jarige *niet* geschikt is om met electriciteit te _prutsen_...

Tiemen

----------


## DJ Pim

Geld dat voor ALLE 16-jarigen?
Ik ben 13 en ik weet ook best de
gevaren van stroom!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Drive-in show "Party 2000"

----------


## LJ iwi

> citaat:
> Misschien tonen zo een situaties aan dat een 16-jarige *niet* geschikt is om met electriciteit te _prutsen_...



Wie zegt dat ik heb doorgemeten? Toevallig was er 2 werknemers van een erkend installateur met de stroomstoring zelf bezig, en ik alleen maar met het omschakelen.

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## Booster

'k Heb 1 keer gehad dat de hele lichtset z'n eigen leven begon te leiden. Werkte met een Pearl 2000. Voor de show niets aan de hand, alles deed het naar behoren. Tijdens de show ging al het bewegend licht over de zeik. Geen chocola meer van te bakken... zit ik wel op de goede pagina? reset, dmx controleren, hele rataplan checken... niets te vinden. 
Was geen touw meer aan vast te knopen. 
Maar geroeid met de riemen die ik had en het zo goed en zo kwaad als het ging tot een goed einde te brengen... "ja, nee, dat hoort zo, ik wil eens wat anders proberen" (als ik kon pokeren zou ik goud geld verdiend hebben de avond)
De volgende dag niets aan de hand. Alles deed het zoals het behoorde. Sindsdien ook nooit meer last van gehad.

Later nog met iemand over gesproken, die had ook ooit dezelfde ervaring gehad... 
verklaring? 
misschien was het het nood-weer, misschien storing door Schiphol (zitten daar redelijk bij in de buurt). 
Ik weet het niet.

Even anders: stuurproblemen... 'k had laatst een martin 918 die over de zeik ging juíst doordat er een eindstop in zat... iemand een idee hoe dat kan? 

Groetjes
Heleen

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Dat kwam dan hoogst waarschijnlijk omdat de Pearl erg gevoelig is voor allerlei soorten invloeden; interferentie, vocht en spannings- pieken- en dalen. Het zou dan kunnen dat je DMX een scheve output krijgt waardoor bewegende lichtbronnen raar doen. Op dimmers merk je dit niet omdat DMX pieken en dalen bijna niet waarneembaar zijn.



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator: misschien is het een optie om dit forum te veranderen in 'Jokes' ipv 'Lounge'? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als ing. kom je weleens humor op technisch vlak tegen, maar zo geweldig humor...<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>
Misschien is voor Jeroentje cabaret meer een optie dan licht/geluid?<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

However.. je deed een poging..dat mag gewaardeerd worden!

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Tiemen

Geachte BENjpt, er is direct na die post al op gereageerd door bepaalde mensen, dit nu nog eens uit de kast halen getuigd alleen van een sarcasme dat me ietsje te ver gaat...Er staat een topic van Ralph over zeiken, misschien moet je dat eens lezen. Oh ja, al Ir. kom je ook wel eens humor op technisch vlak tegen...Pfff, who cares?

Tiemen

----------


## Gast1401081

ing, ir, prof, ********, wat maakt dat nou weer uit??

stiekum toch wereldkampioen geworden

----------


## Tiemen

"Who cares" dus...<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tiemen

----------


## moderator

Even op een aantal zaken reageren:

to Pim...




> citaat:Geld dat voor ALLE 16-jarigen?
> Ik ben 13 en ik weet ook best de
> gevaren van stroom!



dat is mooi! Onthoudt vooral goed dat je op jouw leeftijd niet moet gaan sleutelen met stroom, dat kan alleen maar vervelend aflopen.

to benjpt...




> citaat:Moderator: misschien is het een optie om dit forum te veranderen in 'Jokes' ipv 'Lounge'?



slap lullen lukt jou anders aardig, hoewel ik de humor ff niet zie...
Ik bedoel het niet rot hoor, maar lees eerst even alle reacties in een onderwerp voordat je zelf een reactie gaat plaatsen. Zoals Tiemen terecht opmerkt is dit een beetje natrappen.

Tis inmiddels wel een standaard antrwoord bij ons als iemand last heeft van dmx problemen: "zal wel scheve output hebben" <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Of zoals mijn bloemist pleegt te zeggen: goed in schuin water zetten en warm afsnijden, dan bloeien ze langer!


conclusie: lounge dekt de lading, en reageer voortaan eerder, of dan maar niet meer...



Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## sparky

Oké, ik weet dat als een geluidspik aan een lichttafel gaat zitten dat zoiets natuurlijk vrágen om problemen is <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Maar de eigenaar van een bedrijfje waar ik regelmatig voor werk vind het nodig dat ik ook hiermee leer omgaan en dus kon ik mee om een drive-in te doen (Dat was ook voor het eerst, ik begrijp nu een hoop van de drive-in ergenissen die hier regelmatig gespuid worden <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>  ,&lt;De D.J. staat dááár gdvrrrr!!&gt :Wink: 

Maar goed, er waren wat Martin effectjes die op een 2518 controllertje stonden. Dat spul kon ik al wel, dus dat was geen probleem. En verder was er dan de SGM studio lichttafel die wat parretjes aanstuurde met het gedeelte van de tafel wat hiervoor bedoeld is (de linkerhelft) en 2 maal een MAC250 aangestuurd door het gedeelte van de tafel wat dáárvoor bedoeld is (de rechterkant). Na een korte uitleg lukte het me wel om wat bewegingen te programeren voor de MAC's waarbij het dan mijn bedoeling was tijdens de show gobo's-,kleuren- en snelheidswisselingen uit te voeren. Dit ging prima zolang ik niet van programma wisselde. Toen ik dit wel deed had ik meteen weer kale witte beams, geen gobo's geen kleuren no nothing! Nu was dit waarschijnlijk geen storing maar gewoon de manier waarop deze tafel werkt, als iemand hier weet hoe ik dit fenomeen kan voorkomen (zonder een andere tafel te gebruiken) reageer dan alsjeblieft even. 

Zo als ik al zei, niet bepaald iets wat in het rijtje "Twilight Zone Storingen" hoort maar het verhaal gaat verder en het nu volgende komt toch al een stuk meer in die richting: Een jongen die ook weleens wat voor ons doet vond het leuk om een beetje met de parretjes te spelen Hij deed dit ongeveer door als een chimpansee met een epileptische aanval op de faders en flashbuttons te keer te gaan <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>, op zich geen probleem; het zag er niet echt verkeerd uit en hij had het naar zijn zin. Maar wat wel minder leuk was, was het verschijnsel dat wijzigingen die op het conventionele gedeelte van de tafel gemaakt werden (de scenes) opeens invloed hadden op de parameters in het -unit- gedeelte waardoor de programma's wel héél avontuurlijk werden. Ik weet nog steeds niet hoe dit mogelijk was en of anderen dit probleem kennen alsook de oplossing, zo ja, reageer alsjeblieft even, zodat ik de volgende keer mischien wat beter voorbereid ben en dit soort grappen kan voorkomen!!

----------


## BENjpt

Hoi allen,

Jeroen en ik hebben elkaar via mail gesproken..
En heb bij deze ook m'n excuses uitgesproken..<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar ja het was vrijdag's he...<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Goed weekend!

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Sparky,





> citaat:Ik weet nog steeds niet hoe dit mogelijk was en of anderen dit probleem kennen alsook de oplossing, zo ja, reageer alsjeblieft even, zodat ik de volgende keer mischien wat beter voorbereid ben en dit soort grappen kan voorkomen!!



Heel simpel... geen chimpansee met epileptische aanvallen op de faders en flashbuttons te keer laten gaan. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


De slagroomtaarten zijn op. Ben maar over gegaan op rotte tomaten en eieren !!!

----------


## sparky

Dat sowieso John <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Maar hij was ten minste zo fatsoenlijk regelmatig bier te halen <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>.

----------


## smitsie

hallo, wanneer wij altijd onze drive in shows verzorgen en we scanners en pars moeten aansturen gebruiken we hiervoor aparte controllers. 1 voor de pars (pc) 1 voor de scans ( dmx tafel) 
dit lijkt misschien een idiote( amateuristische ) oplossing vooral de pc voor de pars maar we hebben hier echter nog nooit problemen mee gehad. ook een goede tip is om licht en geluid volledig te scheiden als dit enigzins mogelijk is. en dan ook nog eens de controllers op een andere leiding zetten als de dimmerpacks.
dit allemaal om de ergste storingen te vermijden.

----------


## rekal

Pearl 2000 met 12 movitec sl250 en 6 4-baren par 64 op een fuif.

de multikabel was defect met als gevolg dat de Plus ervan tegen de brug kwam endus de hele contructie onder spanning stond net zoals de movitec's allemaal defect alleen demo progs gingen nog. nu gingen alle pars wel nog maar de movingheads dus niet ( dmx gestuurd wel demo ) nu zou je zeggen goed normaal vliegt de aarlek dan toch af maar ja niet als de aarding in de multi los zit natuurlijk net zoals de plus van een parenbaar ,,, sterk verhaal he wel waargebeurt.

dus de hele avond met 2 headjes op demo gewerkt want aan die andere konden we niet meer aan aangezien de party al bezig was. 

bij een kennis gebeurt terwijl ik daar was dit verhaal.

Alle Rookdoosjes en beweegende hoofden opgelet want hier is jullie verbindingstouw DMX

----------


## splash

Ik had laatst een probleem met mijn lichtsturing. De dimmers reageerdem namelijk niet op het dmx signaal. Heb er toen zeker 10 minuten naar gekeken en heb hem uiteindelijk terug in z'n kist gestopt en de dimmers op stand-alone mode gezet. 
Toen ik er later thuis naar ging kijken kwam ik er vrijwel meteen achter dat het schakelaartje achterop (om de +/- van de dmx om te wisselen) verkeerd om stond... <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## musicjohn

Zo... *REKAL* en *SPLASH*

Word het niet een keertje tijd om de datum van de BIOS in je computer eens een jaar vooruit te zetten? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Dit topic kwam in Juli vorig jaar voor't laatst aan bod.



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## splash

Tsja, sorry. Ik klik altijd op "recente onderwerpen" en daar stond deze topic dus tussen. Ik heb niet op de datum gelet en ging er dus vanuit dat dit ook een recente topic was.

----------


## Overdrive

Mmm toch wel leuk onderwerp, een hele tijd geleden ook een show gehad met iets van 12 macs, wat coef scans, strobo's, lading parren en een pearl 2004. In het begin niets aan de hand. Handel gepatched, okay alles doet et. Dus, next thing: programmeren. Gaat ook goed. Na de koffie kom ik terug, pearl weer aan....ineens alles op tilt, en maar knipperen en doen. Het raarste vond ik dat alle dmx kanalen wel leken opgeschoven of zoiets. De pan deed ik met het color wheel, colors met gobo, enz maar ook weer niet in logische volgorde, dus ik dacht of niet goed gepatched of verkeerde adressen op de macs enzo, maar nee hoor.   
Ik dat ding weer tijdje uitgezet....kom terug...alles doet het weer zoals het moet <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>. 
Later nog 1 keer gehad maar tijdens de show geen 1 x meer.
Heeeeeel apart.

Groetjes

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## AJB

Uit de praktijk (helaas...);

Alles bekabeld, grid omhoog, (veel Martin moving lights...3p !). Zeer slimme techneut sluit vervolgens de 3p ASL aan als dmx-signaal...gevolg; 50V over het bewegend licht...tsjah dan werkt ut niet meer...<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>



Transfers light into emotion

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Ook een keer zoiets gehad... Helaas had ik voor een klein klusje zelf weinig tijd om op te bouwen, dus het zaakje laten doen door een kennis die me eerder had verteld perfect om te kunnen gaan met DMX spul. Deed hij bijna dagelijks, was geen probleem, hoefde me geen zorgen te maken enz enz enz...
Hingen o.a. 4 CX-2's in 2 Mac 250+ en een Pro 2000 rookdoos met DMX module.

Vanaf lightjockey met een kabeltje naar het dimmerrack, dan naar de rookdoos, van de rookdoos naar de eerste CX, van deze CX naar de eerste Mac etc... Ik had alles op papier gezet (dacht ik)...<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met dat ik aankom tref ik een kennis aan in grote paniek... Niks doet het behalve de rookdoos en de dimmer. Tenminste, de CX-en en Mac's doen wel wat, maar niet wat we er van verwachtten. Het was net alsof ze het koud hadden zo hing alles te trillen.

Nu blijkt dat die, inmiddels wat minder goede kennis met grote bek, niet het verschil te weten tussen een DMX out en een slave out op de achterkant van de Pro 2000, waardoor er over de voor het DMX signaal bedoelde lijntje 0-10 volt gestuurd werd.

Een mazzel, toen de eerste CX het begeven had, viel het signaal weg voor wat er achter hing, dus de andere 3 en de Mac's bleven gelukkig heel. De eerste CX had een kompleet verbrandde DMX input. Spanningsoverslag op de print...<img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het is dus makkelijk een DMX module in de Pro 2000, maar ik geef geen verhuursetjes meer weg met deze module... Werk ik alleen zelf nog maar mee. Het is leuk in je voorwaarden te vermelden dat de huurder aansprakelijk is voor schades, maar de moeite die je moet doen om je geld te krijgen wordt ik altijd een beetje moedeloos van. En om nu de vervangingswaarde van een Mac 250+ als borg te vragen gaat me ook een beetje ver... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions
DanceForest Drive-in shows

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik wordt uitgeschud... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Aart-

Vreemd dat dat zo erg mis is gegaan. Zou toch verwachten dat of de DMX-in dat netaan kan hebben (officieel 7 v common mode + signaal .. mwah .. ) of dat er ergenst in de Pro2000 een picofuse'je uitvliegt.

Dit klinkt gewoon brandgevaarlijk al met al. Ik kan me trouwens vagelijk zo een soort verhaal herinneren, ook iets met een MX-2 en een rokend RS-485 trancievertje. 

Hier heb ik zelden echt vreemde problemen, wel eens wat last van slecht werkende DMX-verbindingen gehad door een ongelukkige groepenindeling (het werd extreem gevoelig voor netstoring, bleek). Dat is nu gelukkig voorbij.  :Smile:  
En ik ben nu flink aan het spelen met de global-patch en DMX-in van LJ - hetgeen soms ook bepaald verassende resultaten geeft. Verder wel leuk en leerzaam..

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Grin, ik begrijp dat jij je bij de experimenten ook al een keer kanalen zowel via de global patch als via de DMX in verknutselt hebt??? Kan idd vage situaties geven... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik begrijp denk ik precies wat je bedoeld... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

En helaas, die CX-2 was officieel overleden verklaard door Fairlight... Printje was aardig zwartgeblakerd door een of andere vlamboog. Ik vraag me ook nog steeds af of die verkeerd gemaakte aansluiting nu het probleem heeft kunnen zijn. Frapant is wel dat voor de verkeerde aansluiting alles o.k. werkte en gelijk erna niet meer.

Groet,



FOX
DFProductions
DanceForest Drive-in shows

Ik heb het gevoel dat ik wordt uitgeschud... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Aart-

Misschien een combinatie van een productiefout en een ongelukje.. Een enkele keer heb je gewoon echt pech. 

De global patch- en DMX in functies van LJ zijn weer een heel apart gebied, het is voor mij echt uitproberen wat handig is in combinatie met ons nieuwe tafeltje. (een DC 1224, btw) 
Na een avond ermee draaien is mij echter al wel duidelijk wat eigenlijk ook iedereen op de diverse fora al zei: Een kleine tafel aan je DMX-in  is echt een verschil van dag en nacht in gebruiksvriendelijkheid.  :Smile: 
Het levert ook daarwerkelijk al veel betere showtjes op, je moet alleen niet denken van "dat doe ik zo wel even snel vooraf" .. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik ga behoorlijk offtopic.. Sorry.

----------

